# Mcfaddin beach



## nacho.business (Feb 17, 2010)

This post is a little late, but here it is. Jonathan (theroot412) and I, went to Mcfaddin using cut mullet and had an awesome time. On tuesday 9-17-13, the action was on fire, we were having bites on every cast and managed to CPR 23 bull reds. Then on 9-24-13, we went back out, The tide was going out and managed to catch 4 bull reds and three 5 foot sharks. The three bull sharks were CPR'ed and also tagged. All fish were caught using Penn 3/0 or ABU 7000.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Nice Sharks and Bull Reds! I take it that the Sharks were caught on casted baits.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Nice job! I think I'm gonna hit it tomorrow afternoon if I don't go out chasing specks and reds in a boat.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice job man. I bet that was a blast on casted gear. Any action on the big guns?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Nice fish! A late report is better than no report! Thanks for posting!


----------



## nacho.business (Feb 17, 2010)

Huntinfortail, we have been kayaking big baits out on our 12/0's to no success yet. We have been using stingray for bait. We will keep trying! Yes all fish we on casted baits! Thanks for everyones comments! Fish on!


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

DID ANY OF THE SHARKS GET CAUGHT ON THE 7000? If so did it perform well?


----------



## nacho.business (Feb 17, 2010)

The 7000 performed well, on the shark, well enough that I since have bought another. I use a penn prevail 11ft surf rod with 40lb power pro. Really like the setup!


----------

